# Full Review: ITUO WIZ 1 & 2 900 Lumens USB rechargeable and wireless bicycle light



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

*Full Review: ITUO WIZ 1 & 2 900 Lumens USB rechargeable and wireless bicycle light*









Back in January 2015, I was given the chance, as well as 5 other cyclists from MTBR forum, to test and send feedback of a prototype bike light from ITUO, a new cycle light manufacturer. The MTBR forum can be found at:
http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night-riding/ituo-wiz800-5-sets-giveaway%3B-cordless-800-lms-usb-rechargeable-927247-5.html
My review can be seen on : ITUO WIz1 800 lumens cordless USB rechargeable bike light evaluation

The cycle light was a single XM-L2 with a USB rechargeable and internal and replaceable battery.

A few weeks ago, ITUO sent me two updated WIZ1, with one of them being in the WIZ2 configuration. The lights have kept their general looks but have had some improvement on the weaknesses mentioned during the review and forum feedbacks.

My new review is for the WIZ1 and WIZ2 as the hardware & software are identical with the only differences being the battery tubes and batteries.

The WIZ1and WIZ2 are 900 lumen single XM-L2 LED bike lights powered by 26650 or 18650 li-ion battery with on board USB chargeable capability, a GO-PRO compatible mount and a likeable interface.









*What's in the box*
Both, the WIZ1 and WIZ2 do come in identical boxes, a natural cardboard colour with a black insert, covered by a white sleeve. I appreciate it is only a box, but the feel and look inspires quality. Once open, the lights and accessories are well protected by a cut out white foam insert.
The lights received were pre-assembled with the battery in tube. A USB cable is provided as well as a "Wise" GoPro compatible bar mount and an instruction sheet.



























*Initial overview and feel*
As soon as you pick up the WIZ1 & 2 you realise that this bike lights will also double up as a flashlights (Torch for us English). They have a cylindrical shape with no sharp edges and do tailstand. The WIZ2 is more pocket friendly due to the smaller body tube and lighter in weight, but for me the WIZ1 has a better hand grip due to size and shape of the battery tube. The anodizing is flawless for both lights. The WIZ1, I received in blue and the WIZ2 in a brown finish which is not available as they only list blue or black. My WIZ2 sample was actually marked with WIZ1 logo, which does not matter as only the battery tube and battery are different. The markings are very minimal and are one side of the head with the manufacturer's name, model and web address all in crisp white lettering. On the opposite side is the USB port covered by a rubber plug with a double lip acting as water seal. Positioned on the top is the switch with integrated battery gauge light. The cooling fins are also quite minimal and are positioned behind the bezel. The body tube is where the WIZ1 differs from the WIZ2. Both have square clean threads and a single "o" ring. The WIZ1does have a much bigger tube to accommodate the 26650 4500mAh battery. Both tubes are made a little larger than the battery supplied presumably to accommodate a higher capacity battery in the future? The tension spring is at the bottom of the tube and the positive terminal in the head is spring loaded, so the battery does not rattle on rough trails. Half of the quick release bracket is cast in the body of the light and just forward of it, appears to be a mounting point for a lanyard, which is a good idea if used as flashlight or an helmet light.



















































The "WISE" bar mount uses the GoPro system and does not require different rubber spacers for use on a 25.4 or a 35mm bar.





















The lights are supplied with Ituo's own batteries which are clearly marked with + and - . They are of the raised positive terminal which make it easier to do a battery change in the dark and appear to be of good quality.









*Manufacturer Data from their website*

_WIZ1

. 3 steady modes: tourer 150 lumens(15 hrs) - race 500 lumens (4:40 hrs) - sprint 900 lumens (3 hrs)

. 3 hidden flashes: day flash, night flash and warning flash

. 1 hidden 50 lumens mode

. Battery power indication: green led indicating 100%-20% power; red led 20% and below

. One USB cable is provided; customers can connect it to their smart phone chargers' adapters, or

connect it to computer to charge (charging by computer is much slower)

. Capacity of battery: 4500mAh

. Voltage: 2.8-4.2V (CR123A/RCR123A/16340 batteries are not compatible)

. Battery life-span: about 300 times cycle until the rated capacity drops to 70%

. Charging time: 5.5 hours (1A charging); 11 hours (500mA charging)

. Dimension: 119.5mm (length) x 35mm (head diameter) x 31mm (body diameter)

. Light weight: 105.2g

. Battery weight: 97g

. Handlebar mount weight: 54.2g

WIZ2

.3 steady modes: tourer 150 lumens (11 hrs) - race 500 lumens (3:40 hrs) - sprint 900 lumens (2 hrs)

.3 hidden flashes: day flash, night flash and warning flash

. 1 hidden 50 lumens mode

. Battery power indication: green led indicating 100%-20% power; red led indicating 20% and below

. One USB cable is provided; customers can connect it to their smart phone chargers' adapters, or

connect it to computer to charge (charging by computer is much slower)

. Capacity of battery: 4500mAh

. Voltage: 2.8-4.2V (CR123A/RCR123A/16340 batteries are not compatible)

. Battery life-span: about 300 times cycle until the rated capacity drops to 70%

. Charging time: 5-6 hours

. Dimension: 119.5mm (length) x 35mm (head diameter) x 24mm (body diameter)

. Light weight: 105.6g

. Battery weight: 45.8g

. Handlebar mount weight: 54.2g

Settings (from the manufacturer website)
Light
CLICK: quick press of the switch less than 1 second
DOUBLE CLICK: two rapid clicks of the switch
PRESS: 2 seconds press of the switch
LONG PRESS: 3+ seconds press of the switch
. A CLICK from the OFF position will always turn the light on to the last steady mode used.
. A CLICK from the ON position will cycle through the steady modes low, med, high.
. A DOUBLE CLICK from ON or OFF position will access the last flash mode used, a further single CLICK will allow you to cycle through the flashing modes day flash, night flash, warning flash.
. A further DOUBLE CLICK will return the light to what ever mode it was prior to activating the flash modes, this could be ON, OFF or THE HIDDEN 50 
LUMENS MODE
. A PRESS from on or off, will access the 50 lumens hidden safety mode.
. A LONG PRESS will turn the light off (it will go through the 50 lumens hidden mode first). The light as a memory and will remember the last steady or flash 
mode used.
. The 50 Lumen mode is also very useful during stops to let the light cool down while still having some illumination.

Safety 
Back up/safety mode: when the battery power is less than 10%, the light will turn to 50 lumens as back up illumination for 30 minutes before turning off automatically.
WARNING: the backup/safety mode is only for emergency and we advise users to recharge the battery before this is activated. When the light turns to safety mode, the light can only be turned off or on by one click, and other modes can't be operated.

Charging (from the manufacturer website)

The battery is shipped approx 50% charged and it is advisable to fully charge it before use. The charging time will depend on the uncharged sate of the battery and the method of charging, this could take up to 11 hours with a 500mA charger and 5 hours with a 1A charger. Once the battery is charged, the light will turn to green, please disconnect the charger from the mains and from the battery. Do not leave the battery unattended while charging.
Please try to avoid totally draining out your battery and do not leave your battery flat for any length of time._

***PLEASE NOTE ALL ABOVE WRITING IN BLUE ARE SPECS DIRECT FROM THE MANUFACTURER***

*Riding with*
Time to turn the light on. The operation of the switch is positive and easy to use with or without gloves. The interface is very intuitive with minimum clicks required to navigate it.
You have 3 continuous power outputs obtainable by a single click from off. They are well chosen and can be easily changed while cycling. In any of the modes you can turn off the light by a single long press of the switch. A very useful feature is the access of a low/safe mode just before turn off. I have found this very useful when low light is only required. ie car park or side of a trail when chatting with your mates. The WIZ has a memory so whatever level you are on when you switch your light off, it will return to this setting when switching on. 
You have 3 options for your flashing modes all accessible by a double click. The flash modes are well chosen with a double and a single flash at the right speed together with a pulse mode, which is a constant light with a bright pulse. The latter is very useful for road cycling where you want to see and be seen. A double click will return you to steady mode or a long press (about 3 seconds) will turn it off after going though the safe mode.
I must say this is one of the best interfaces I have used so far, easy to operate and to remember. One single long press to switch off from any of the modes with a very useable low mode prior to light off.
The beam is wide enough and has a good throw with a neutral tint which is a good choice for cycling as it does not create harsh shadows like the cool tint LEDs does. 
The WIZE clamp is very easy to attach to your handle bar and the light can be removed or fitted single handed.

The only thing I notice while cycling with both lights, was a rattling coming from the quick release connection from the clamp to the light. The WISE clamp connects very firmly on my 35mm bar but is not very tight on my 25.4mm handle bar allowing the light to be moved by hand slightly from left to right or up or down as the jaws of the clamp are bottoming.








Wrapping a little black electrician tape around your bar to make it thicker will improve the tightness of the clamp on your handlebar. So a little improvement is needed on this clamp! During the output/run test, I notice that the sprint 900 lumens setting steps down after about 7 minutes to a level just above 70% of its original output. Once at that level the light is well regulated for the next two hours for the WIZ1 and about an hour for the WIZ2. The step down happens at the same time with both lights irrespective of what capacity batteries you are using. The step-down appear to be activated by a timer. If the battery has enough charge, you can switchback the WIZ to the higher 900L, Sprint level for another 7mn. In real life while cycling the difference of output is barely noticeable, and I was happy enough with the sprint stepdown. The charging was easy and in line with the time given using my HTC 1 amp mobile phone charger. Higher output tablet chargers (1.5Amps) can also be used.
By purchasing GoPro accessories from the net, I was able to fit the WIZ1 on my lid to see if this would make a good helmet light. I did a MTB club ride with just two WIZs both in the WIZ1 configuration and I was surprised how well this set up works. I usually ride with a twin XM-L on my lid and quadruple one on my bar and despite the fact the two WIZ did produce a lot less lumens (about half), the beams where very well balanced with a very neutral tint and I felt that the light given was very user friendly and I did not miss the extra power. A plus factor was not being wired in when I removed my helmet (I always ride hot and my helmet do come off often during stops). Careful placement is required as not to unbalance your helmet toot much.

The WIZ 1 & 2 does the job well for a single XM-L light and allow you to go wireless. As a bar light, I have found one to be sufficient for road ridding but for mountain biking you do need to run them as a pair.

*Home test*

The ITUO WIZ lights were tested with my home made light sphere and a cooling fan was used between the readings (please note there will be a small margin of error for the readings as the light was removed and repositioned on the sphere for the various readings). As this is a home-made integration sphere, I cannot make any true claims as how close my result would be to results coming out of a lab integrating sphere costing thousand of pounds, but this does give a rough idea as how the light performed and enables you to monitor the output versus runtime.

The test/monitoring was started 2 mins after initial turn on and is in line with ANSI method of testing flashlights














The graph shows that once the step down has happen in the "sprint mode", the WIZ1 is very well regulated for a couple of hours, the result is not as good with the 18650 battery only giving you about 45mn of full regulation.

*Beam photos.*
These were taken using the same setting as the MTBR reviews so you can make comparisons.
200ASA, 1.6S, F4







safe mode







tourer







race







sprint

On the left of the WIZ1, you can see another light, which I took with me that night to make some comparison shots, the light is one of the unbranded Chinese light running 5 XM-L usually quoting around 5000 lumens, the photo setting are the same, you can easily see the difference in tint from the 5-XM-L cool white to the WIZ1 neutral white, both are on full power. 








Small video showing the different flash mode, very sorry , but the quality is not that good, but you can still see that the flash modes are proper use able modes






*For:* Good beam, USB rechargeable, replaceable battery, good run time for the WIZ1, good output for an internal single battery light, very good interface with a good choice of light levels, GoPro compatible mount, good safety feature, can be use for other activities and will tail stand to be use as a candle.

*Against:* step down too soon, no helmet mount provided or available from the manufacturer. (but easily obtainable from the net which is what I have done)

*****​
For a newcomer in the cycle light market, ITUO have produced what I would consider a high end wireless light for a reasonable price. Using it, you quickly realise that this is a proper cycling light with useful features. 
For me, single LED lights are well suited for road cycling and daily commuting when not so much light is required and where size, weight and ease of use are more important.
Having just a single LED has its limitations as a mountain bike light but if you are looking for wireless bike lights set up with replaceable batteries, this is well worth looking at. Running them as twin set up: bar and helmet lights, and once properly adjusted, they provided me with a good workable and neutral beam during one of our forest night ride.















The WIZ 1 & 2 are very user friendly cycle lights, which will also double up in the summer as a flashlights.
As to which one to choose, this depends on your specify requirements; weight/size versus runtime. 
I think this is a very serious competitor to lights like the Cateye Volt 800, Exposure Joystick and other high power single LED wireless bike lights.

I am certainly looking forward to seeing more products from ITUO.
The two lights have been sent to me direct from China by the manufacturer for review, so at the present time, I am not aware of local UK retailers. I also understand that the light retails at $99.95 for the WIZ1 and $89.95 for the WIZ2
prices from ITUO website http://www.ituoworld.com

_Personal notes regarding lights. 
I am a MTB ride leader with my local cycling club in the South of England and an independent - occasional LED lights reviewer. I also ride to work every day; sun, rain or snow. The lights I reviews, are not necessary my own choice of lights for my riding, but I have tried and tested them in real cycling. Choice of lights are very personal and the type of ridding you do should influence the type of light you choose. Factors like; run time, light levels, type of flash modes, LED tint, size, bike attachment, way of recharging the battery, usability when off the bike can be as if not more important that the number of LEDs and number of advertised lumens. More is not always better!_

14 Nov2015 update
I have just received an email from a firm brightbikelights.com to let me know that they are the UK distributor. Great news for UK riders.

Since the clocks went backwards here in the UK, I have been using my two sample lights during my daily commute (DONE AT NIGHT ON LIT ROADS)

Wiz1 is on my bar and WIZ2 on my helmet.
this is my preferred settings for my commuting
day time helmet light in the twin flash mode, bar off
night time helmet light in medium mode and bar light in the warning flash mode(this is a constant mode with a pulse).

Skyraider59​


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice review. I have a couple of questions.

You say made your own integrating sphere, so shouldn't you get the total lumens as the output? Your chart says lux, I always thought that was intensity at a spot. 

What's the difference in length of the two lights? The wiz 2 is the better light, but you say it's cheaper?

How secure is the mount when you go over some big hits?

The charge time of 7 hours (1 amp charger) seems excessive on the wiz 2 (I think you labeled them wrong on the blue part). Can you cut it in half with a 2 amp charger?

A 30% drop in brightness after 7 min is pretty big in my opinion. What's the point of this? 

I like to switch modes by rapidly clicking, so would I accidentally double click and get into the flashing modes? That would annoy the hell out of me.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Varider, hope this helps:

Lux is actually the measure of light output. Lumens if I understand it correctly is nothing more than lux over a given area. So in a sphere its a simple calculation to convert to lumens. Something to to with total volume of the enclosure or sphere in this case.

What you thinking of for spot intensity is Cd/Lm (candela/lumen I think is how its said) Which is a measure of basically how much of each lumen output is concentrated in the spot. Only used for rating optics and reflectors. Im not sure how the "number" actually works yet,gotta read up on the fine details of that at some point. But it represents lumens output in the "viewing angle" vs the lumens in the spill.

7% drop IMO isnt bad for a bench test. Once the casing heats up to "running temp" output is going to drop. Emitters at 25C vs 85C for their output. Im also betting he wasnt testing with much if any airflow, its a flashlight after all. I can bet if I put a yinding on a sphere without airflow, youd see more than a 7% drop over the course of the few minutes before thermal protection kicked in.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

varider said:


> *Nice review*. I have a couple of questions.
> 
> You say made your own integrating sphere, so shouldn't you get the total lumens as the output? Your chart says lux, I always thought that was intensity at a spot.
> 
> ...


Yes, nice review. Makes my job easier when ( or if ) I get one to review. The auto-power down is a typical torch function. You see this type of thing on other torches as well when they use more intricate UI's. My understanding is that it is used to help conserve battery power. In most torches it is set-up to engage in just a couple minutes. If this one is set-up for 7 minutes I think that is long enough for any fast hill unless you are riding down a mountain.

About the double click: Likely this is not going to happen but it can. The same thing is possible with the Nitefighter BT21 and Gloworm X2 ( v3 )


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Varider, 
You say made your own integrating sphere, so shouldn't you get the total lumens as the output? Your chart says lux, I always thought that was intensity at a spot.

The Integration sphere I build is a cheap DIY light box build out of a 12" polystyrene globe, this was done a long time ago when I use to ride with cheap flashlights/torches powered by 2200 mAh, I was very interested in the light overall run time and behaviour and to make a comparison of the different lights I was trying. I have kept to the same formula, ie wanting to know the behaviour of the light under load. As I am sure you are fully aware, some manufacturer and to be fair mostly the cheap ones do advertised ridiculous lumens outputs which are just theoretical figures and have no relation with what you do get out of your light. I did a lot of reading when I first build my box, but came to the conclusion that unless you have a proper lab and £1000s of pound worth of equipment you can not give a Lumen figure. My sphere is a DIY one which I use with a cheap LUX meter so can not I vouch for the accuracy of them. My figures and graphs purpose are to make comparative measurements with various lights that I test.

What's the difference in length of the two lights? The wiz 2 is the better light, but you say it's cheaper?
They are identical in length, It is a little confusing as the WIZ2(18650) they send me is actually marked with the WIZ1 logo (26650). I have checked with the manufacturer and the both heads are identical in specs, only the type of body use determine if the light is a WIZ 1 or 2. So to recap the WIZ1 is the dearer one with the 26650 battery and the cheaper one is the WIZ2 with the 18650 battery









How secure is the mount when you go over some big hits?
Very secured on my Giant with the 35mm bar, but on my Specialized with 24.5 mm, I run of adjustment to have it very tight, so the light can be moved by hand, I only now ride in the forest with my Giant so I have not had any problems.














Photos showing the clamps bottoming, this can be sorted by slightly thicker rubber pads, a piece of inner tune or building the bar with black pvc tape to increase OD

The charge time of 7 hours (1 amp charger) seems excessive on the wiz 2 (I think you labeled them wrong on the blue part). Can you cut it in half with a 2 amp charger?

All the specs in blue are straight from the manufacturer website (all blue writing in my review). I think I recall getting about 5h charging time from HTC mobile phone charger on a flat 26550 battery. (Wiz1) I did ask the question to ITO regarding using 2 amp charger and the USB charging rate is fixed to just below one amp, so you will not get a quicker charge. I went on their website and they do list 7h on their specs sheet but 5 hours in their operation page, so there is a miss print in their specs sheet Wiz1-Wiz1-ITUO

A 30% drop in brightness after 7 min is pretty big in my opinion. What's the point of this? Ituo did monitor the last two threads back in January and they were pretty good for answering questions raised. So I let see if we get a reason for this. I am sure myself it is due to technological reason. I have come across a lot of single LED lights running turbos at similar output and they all step down to a lower output within a few minutes.

I like to switch modes by rapidly clicking, so would I accidentally double click and get into the flashing modes? That would annoy the hell out of me.

This has not happen to me and I had a the opposite problem of not being able to double click quick enough while riding to change from constant to flash. I must say that, the only light mode changing I do, is when I go up the big fire trails, I was using there safe mode and on all the other single tracks I do, I use the race or sprint mode. For me once in the forest, the difference to my eyes between the sprint mode and the step down mode which is just above 70% of it original output is not that much and I can not really recall when this happen on a trail. This is of course very visible in the light box test and less on a trail, but there is a difference.

I hope this help.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

All test I done with a fan, I don't want to burn out my lights  this is another reason why there is a little discrepancy between the readings as the light is in front of a electric home fan then taken out and placed in the integrating sphere window where a recording is done, then placed back in front of fan.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

You are right, one of my usual set up is the Glowworm X2 on my lid and I have gone into programming modes before by clicking the switch to quickly! as said, I have not had this problem with the WIZ


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Something else I forgot to mention during the review is the battery light has only got two settings, green and red, I have highlighted this in red to give you an idea of how much run time you have when the light turns red, this is of course out of a new battery and run time may differ slightly from one to another light/battery


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have just posted on youtube a video of the flashing modes that I took another night, again not perfect as the video is darker that what my eyes did see, best I can do for the moment, this is a time consuming trial and error process.






This a user friendly light which has already replaced my Fenic BC30 on my commuting bike, a lot easy to recharge at work, I have been using the double flash during the day light hours.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

Skyraider59, thanks for the explanations. 

So your integrating sphere is a big white ball with a lux meter attached. You don't move the meter relative to the light, it's stationary? Is the light shining directly at the meter?

You say the mount doesn't tighten on a regular 25 mm handlebar. Do the ends of the clamps hit each other making it impossible to further turn the screw, or is there something wrong with the screw itself? I was thinking of buying one of these mounts separately, but if it doesn't work on the smaller bars it's useless to me. 

That 30% drop bothers me, especially if it's on timer. I could understand if it's a thermal/safety drop down, but not if it's designed to drop down after a certain amount of time. It's a bike light, it should be able to run on the highest setting as long as you are riding at a good pace. If I remember right, the Niterider Lumina's don't have this problem, so why wouldn't someone just buy one of those instead?

tigris, perhaps you are right, but from what I remember reading is that that you just integrate lux over a sphere to get lumens. This obviously means that you need the lux measurements at all points of the sphere. If the light has circular symmetry, I think you can just measure the lux on a line through the center of the hot spot and then use those values in a one-dimensional integral.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

varider said:


> Skyraider59, thanks for the explanations.
> 
> So your integrating sphere is a big white ball with a lux meter attached. You don't move the meter relative to the light, it's stationary? Is the light shining directly at the meter?


I did my integrating sphere as per instruction from this CPF thread, mine is minus the wood box, the lights shine from the top, the LUX meter is at 90 degree to the source of light with a baffle to stop the light shining in the LUX meter, the meter stay on the sphere but the light get removed after each readings and are placed in front of fan . Here is the tread link Building an Integrating Sphere ...


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

varider said:


> Skyraider59, thanks for the explanations.
> You say the mount doesn't tighten on a regular 25 mm handlebar. Do the ends of the clamps hit each other making it impossible to further turn the screw, or is there something wrong with the screw itself? I was thinking of buying one of these mounts separately, but if it doesn't work on the smaller bars it's useless to me.


 Nothing wrong with the mount, contrary, I think it is a good mount, they supply only one set of rubber inserts, which in my mind are a little too thin. The mount tighten ok, it is just not dead tight on 24.5 bar, the two jaws bottom up and prevent you to give that extra tightness. All I have done on my my bike with the 24.5 bar is build the bar up with some black electrician tape were the clamp fit, very easy mode. I think the manufacturer has tried to make our life easier by supplying just one set of rubber pads to do it all. I have some lights were you need to change the rubber pads when you fit their clamp on a 25mm or 35 mm bar, and it is a pain in the "A..s" as I can never remember were the other set is! (got a lot of lights and lights bit in a draw  I certainly would not dismiss the mount for such a minor and easily rectifiable point. Will take some photos if you want, to show you


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

varider said:


> Skyraider59, thanks for the explanations.
> 
> That 30% drop bothers me, especially if it's on timer. I could understand if it's a thermal/safety drop down, but not if it's designed to drop down after a certain amount of time. It's a bike light, it should be able to run on the highest setting as long as you are riding at a good pace. If I remember right, the Niterider Lumina's don't have this problem, so why wouldn't someone just buy one of those instead?


Varider, like you I dislike the step down and would prefer the light to stay at the original level, but I would guess that the run time would be a lot less that the 3h I have confirmed, I think the manufacturer may have made a choice output versus run time? Or may be you can not get a 900 lumens on a fully regulated light for that time, I do not know the answer. BUT if Niterider want to send me a Lumina for review I may be able to tell you why someone may buy one of WIZ instead! I have not tried the Lumina, so can not say much about it, but I had a quick look at the MTBR review and a spec page and without looking too hard, I can see already some differenc, only to name a few, run time, replaceable battery, Go Pro mount, more modes, 3 constant 3 flash, a safe mode. I work as a parts man for car main dealer and I will ask you the question as why does some people buy a small compact car and other buy a sport car or a 4WD, the same reason why there is so many cycle lights out there, because people have different requirements and what is important to one is not to an other. Like you do not like the auto step down and I am not sure why they have done it, but from testing lights I can tell you that I have come across two different behaviors, we have the lights which are fully regulated and which will have virtually the same output during most of of their run time, usually the run time is shorter that the lights which are not fully regulated, they also don't give you any warning before turning off, this in my mind is dangerous, but fully regulation is used by many light manufacturers and people are fine about this and just rely on the battery light to guess when the light will turn off on its own. You also have the other type of lights which are not fully regulated, were the output will decrease gradually until the light is just a few lumens bright, this being safer in my mind as you will not be plunged in the dark suddenly, again this is down to the rider as what type of light they prefer.

If it was not for people like myself and other reviewers who really test lights fully, people would not be aware of features like the step down on this light.

Look at the way MTBR runs their test. *only 3MN*! not much of a test! Step down does not happen until 7mn, so this would not be high lighted on there test

To be in line with the ANSI method of testing I will only start my test 2mn after initial turn on, so I can can tell you that the WIZ 1 & 2 like all the other light tested will run very close to 100% ouput just after 3mn,

What I would be interested is to find out what is the output of the Lumina 800 after 1 hour is and of course, the turn off is at 1h30mn, not much good to me as most of our rides are 2h or plus! 
https://www.niterider.com/product/lumina-oled-800/

Of course I would get a lot more than 1h30m out of a Lumina as I would not run it on high all the time but do you see my point, nothing is really black or white and there is no perfect light for everyone.

So I think it is a little unfair to say: so why wouldn't someone just buy one of those instead?


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

Skyraider59 said:


> ....Of course I would get a lot more than 1h30m out of a Lumina as I would not run it on high all the time but do you see my point, nothing is really black or white and there is no perfect light for everyone.
> 
> So I think it is a little unfair to say: so why wouldn't someone just buy one of those instead?


...And...you could also say, "Instead of a Lumina ( or any other lamp >$75), "Why not just use a cheaper torch using the same emitter"? If you shop around you can find some good deals on 18650 / 26650 torches that use the newest emitters, have quality builds, quality drivers, switches...etc...ARE, a lot cheaper and work just as well as the more expensive offerings.

The ITUO products are just another product designed for bike use. I don't think it's the reviewers job to have to justify the purchase of the product for someone else. They just need to review the product and let the forum readers know what it has to offer. It's up to the buyers to decide whether or not it's something worth laying money down for.

I'm not saying the reviewer can't compare the reviewed product to something else, I'm just saying you don't have to prove the reviewed product is somehow better. You've done a very good job at giving the pro's and con's of the product(s). If I get one one these I doubt there's going to be anything more I can add to the review other than just my opinion on how well the product works. You pretty much covered almost everything.

Oh, and about the Lumina: Not sure if the battery on those are serviceable. The Wiz products are. Not to mention you can probably use 18650's with the Wiz 1 ( 26650 model ) as well if you have a battery adapter. ( Yeah, they make those ).

Although I have yet to see the Wiz 1 myself reportedly the mid-mode is 500 lumen. That is a very good setting for a torch using just one cell. At that setting the user will be able to see very well and still get decent run time.


----------



## varider (Nov 29, 2012)

The older Lumina's you could take apart and put in another 18650 cell. I'm not sure what they are doing now. It's not something that you could do on the trail however. One thing those lights have going for them is they are remarkably small and they come with a good mount also. 

I'm definitely a fan of user replaceable batteries (during the ride). One reason I like the Lezyne lights. Anyway, there's a huge competition for this type of all-in-one light. 

I thought that mtbr used to test the lights until they ran out of juice and plot the output for the entire run. Maybe it's just too time consuming. 

Ituo should suck it up and send some these lights to the main mtbr light review crew. No offense to you Skyraider. Let's see what these lights really put out. This guerrilla marketing is getting old. It's one thing if the light is a cheap Chinese light retailing for under $50, but for $110 they are playing the the big boys and they should just send in the lights for full-on review.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cat Man Do and Varider, thanks for both of your inputs, your are both raising some valid point about reviews in general and the lights. 
All I will say is that a few years ago, I spend a lot of time riding with cheap flash lights with upgradeable/replaceable P60 modules and 18650 batteries, I used to buy the latest module and the latest battery to better my lights, even went to a 26650 flashlight to get more run time. 

Yes $25, $75 or $120 single XM-L2 lights will put some good light in front of your bike, but please do look at what you are getting for your money don't stop at the light in front of you. 

I think it is the reviewer job to highlight sometime the not so obvious to readers. I hope I do that!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

varider said:


> I thought that mtbr used to test the lights until they ran out of juice and plot the output for the entire run. Maybe it's just too time consuming.


Varider, Don't get me wrong I love the MTBR shoot out, I think they are a great service to the cycling community, I love their beam shots and reviews and this did convince me to part with my hard earn cash for a Gloworm X2!

But check their Lumen/per minute graphs on their reviews, they are only for the first 3mn, which honestly does not tell you a lot.

Brilliant to have the full output and a great beam at 3mn in your ride but not so good if the Lumen/discharge line is bad and you get 50% output one hour into you ride. That type of information unfortunately you do not get from most of the reviews as this is very time consuming.
You have to rely on the run times quoted by the manufacturer as they are not checked by a lot of reviews! 
Again not an ideal situation to make a choice on lights, what may look as a good buy may not be as good once you have been on trails for an hour or more.

When I did a lux/mn test for the WIZ1, I was stuck to it for 3h 45mn, this did write off my entire evening as measurements were recorded every 5mn. 
This why I think it is good some time to give a little more than just bare facts, passing on a little of your own experience with the product I think is beneficial to the readers.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

varider said:


> I'm definitely a fan of user replaceable batteries (during the ride). One reason I like the Lezyne lights. Anyway, there's a huge competition for this type of all-in-one light.


 I am as well, for a long time this I all I used, but a search for more run time and lumens took me over the other side, but I must say that being wired in from your helmet to your ruck is a pain in the A..s! Last Friday night ride was brilliant, I did not have to worry about the damn wire every time I took my lid off and I had a spare battery in my ruck which I did not need, as we were out for a couple of hours.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

@Skyraider59 ; Do you know where these are sent from? I'm just wondering how long it will take before I get mine. 

Damn...starting to get cold at night in my neck of the woods already. Tonight while at work I had to slip on a long sleeve wind breaker.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Cat-Man-Do, here to the UK , about 3 to 5 days by courier and if send via air mail, it usually take 2 weeks, not sure where you are in the world so don't quote me on it! Mine were send from China, I think Shenzen, but did not look at the post mark as I was pretty excited to get new lights for review, i ripped the packet open pretty fast!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

I have replaced the mode video in the main body of the review by another one made on the road, quality is not brilliant but is is better than the old video firstly posted, don't forget there is a lot of street light


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

Skyraider59 said:


> Nothing wrong with the mount, contrary, I think it is a good mount, they supply only one set of rubber inserts, which in my mind are a little too thin. The mount tighten ok, it is just not dead tight on 24.5 bar, the two jaws bottom up and prevent you to give that extra tightness. All I have done on my my bike with the 24.5 bar is build the bar up with some black electrician tape were the clamp fit, very easy mode. I think the manufacturer has tried to make our life easier by supplying just one set of rubber pads to do it all. I have some lights were you need to change the rubber pads when you fit their clamp on a 25mm or 35 mm bar, and it is a pain in the "A..s" as I can never remember were the other set is! (got a lot of lights and lights bit in a draw  I certainly would not dismiss the mount for such a minor and easily rectifiable point. Will take some photos if you want, to show you


We are still improving the mount. Will have a pair of better and thicker rubber pads.


----------



## ITUO Manufacturer (Aug 19, 2014)

varider said:


> I thought that mtbr used to test the lights until they ran out of juice and plot the output for the entire run. Maybe it's just too time consuming.
> 
> Ituo should suck it up and send some these lights to the main mtbr light review crew. No offense to you Skyraider. Let's see what these lights really put out. This guerrilla marketing is getting old. It's one thing if the light is a cheap Chinese light retailing for under $50, but for $110 they are playing the the big boys and they should just send in the lights for full-on review.


We've sent samples to mtbr crew. But the reviews will take some time to come out.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi I have been informed by ITUO that they have revised their retail prices with the WIZ1 selling now for $99.95 and the WIZ2 for $89.95, I have now amended the review with the new prices.


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

*ITUO Wiz 1 CAt Review; Coming soon to a thread near you.*

Hi folks. Received the Wiz 1 just before leaving for work yesterday. I was going to just add my thoughts to Skyraider59's review thread but after some careful consideration I've decided that I will post my own review in a separate thread.

I think I'm going to have some interesting comments and without letting the full CAt out of the bag I'll just say at this point that my initial impression is that I'm very impressed with the Wiz 1 and *_quite surprisingly so._ ( *Note; I really didn't think I was going to like it ) More on the reasons why and why I now find this product quite interesting when I start the review. I should have a new thread started by next week. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I'll be able to test it on some rides.



> ** To whom it may concern; The "Wiz 1" was supplied to me by the manufacturer "ITUO" without cost for review purposes. Yes, I get to keep it.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Cat-man-do said:


> Hi folks. Received the Wiz 1 just before leaving for work yesterday. I was going to just add my thoughts to Skyraider59's review thread but after some careful consideration I've decided that I will post my own review in a separate thread.
> 
> I think I'm going to have some interesting comments and without letting the full CAt out of the bag I'll just say at this point that my initial impression is that I'm very impressed with the Wiz 1 and *_quite surprisingly so._ ( *Note; I really didn't think I was going to like it ) More on the reasons why and why I now find this product quite interesting when I start the review. I should have a new thread started by next week. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and I'll be able to test it on some rides.


Hi CAt good to hear that I am not the only one impressed by the WIZ1. 
Due to your experience with lights, I am very much looking forward to read your review. I also think you have made the right choice to have your separate thread.
I know how much works and man hours goes into any light reviews, the reader may just take a couple of minutes to read them, but this does take us full days of work and the fact that we do have to keep the light is a very small remuneration for the work done, so I understand and agree that you would want and deserve a full new thread exposure. Can 't wait, and I am also very interested to see if ITUO are learning from reviews/feedback and improving their product!
Best regards to all from rainy England.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

I couldn't have been happier when my samples arrived. Unfortunately the wiz1 detached from the bars and has been lost.  I'm gutted. It was my fault it wasn't clipped in properly. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

spankone said:


> I couldn't have been happier when my samples arrived. Unfortunately the wiz1 detached from the bars and has been lost.  I'm gutted. It was my fault it wasn't clipped in properly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is a real bummer! Sorry to hear but who ever fine it will have a good light!


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah, luckily they are sending a replacement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Blimey, this is very nice of them! 

I am liking ITUO more and more, good customer service!


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

spankone said:


> I couldn't have been happier when my samples arrived. Unfortunately the wiz1 detached from the bars and has been lost.  I'm gutted. It was my fault it wasn't clipped in properly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It took me a couple minutes to figure out how the slide in clip works. That part of the instructions was not clear enough, not to mention that the writing on the instructions is also quite small and hard to read.

Once clipped in properly I don't think it can come out unless you press the button on the mount. It makes an audible "click" and then it slides off.

I am perplexed in how you could lose it unless it was mounted on the bars and you were riding in the day and somehow just didn't notice it had come loose. Yeah, that's embarrassing.


----------



## spankone (Aug 31, 2011)

*Full Review: ITUO WIZ 1 & 2 900 Lumens USB rechargeable and wireless bicycle ...*

It just wasnt fully engaged. The mount is so strong toy can hang your bike from it. It was just a mistake. :/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Had to be human error, as once engaged this will not release until the lever is pushed up (talking about my samples) as I understand they have revised the clamp so this may be different on yours. Here is a photo of the version I have.


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

On another note, I did another club ride this evening and left my usual set up behind (Gloworm X2/QUAD XML) and just took my two WIZ1 (26650 batteries), one on my lid and the other one on the bar. We were out a couple of hours riding forest fire road and single tracks. Like always the lights were turned down on the big trail and cranked up on ST. Both battery lights were showing green, so plenty of life left , the light beam colour is what I would call a neutral tin, not tiring on the eyes and giving good colour rendering and ground definition. I could often see the light/tin differences from other riders cheap cool white twin XM-L behind me. The two WIZ1 did give me a more than adequate light. As mentioned before I was unable to notice the step down while riding, but there is a slight difference in output visible when you re-sellect the 900 lumens setting. The major plus for having that type of light fitted to your helmet is the absence on the usual umbilical cord. My helmet do come off regularly at the top of our "cardiac" hill, and this is great not to be wired in.
Something else I have notice is due to the step down, the light does not really get hot that much. I think they are over cautious with the timed step down and the light could run on the 900 setting for much longer. I am used to ride with twin or quadruple LED light that you can not touch after less than a minute but they do cool down while riding .


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

Guys, I don't want to draw away people from my thread but CAT as started is user review at

http://forums.mtbr.com/lights-night...ined-26650-li-ion-bike-lamp-torch-991578.html

As always an excellent and thorough ongoing job.

Here in the UK, the clocks have gone backwards so I will commute home in the dark every night. As I found the light best suited to commuting , I will update you on more findings if and when.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey Skyraider, have you spent much time this on your helmet? I am looking for a self-contained helmet light and this seems to hit all my sweet spots. I was wondering - how do you find the balance? Is it light enough to be relatively comfortable up there? Also, how is the beam pattern for use on the helmet?

I apologize if you've already addressed this and I just missed it ... thanks!


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

BeDrinkable said:


> Hey Skyraider, have you spent much time this on your helmet? I am looking for a self-contained helmet light and this seems to hit all my sweet spots. I was wondering - how do you find the balance? Is it light enough to be relatively comfortable up there? Also, how is the beam pattern for use on the helmet?
> 
> I apologize if you've already addressed this and I just missed it ... thanks!


The most I have spend with it on my lid were during club rides, we are out for about 2 hours. Apart from that this has been mounted on my commuter helmet and I use it every day to go to work, 4x15mn rides. The WIZ1 with 26650 battery is 200gr plus go pro mount 46gr which not that much weight. Mine is put quite forward on my helmet which does make it a little front heavy but once the helmet is properly adjusted, this does not cause the helmet to move. You could have it further backwards which would make it more balanced, but being tall I do not want to get caught up in branches with it setting on my highest point. Beam pattern is good as this light do throw a long way with still plenty of spill
Here are some photos.

























The Gopro MOUNT was purchased from gearbest for just a few $, I had to change the straps to velcro, a lot easier to tighten up.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts re: helmet mounting. I went ahead and ordered one from them. I figured for that price why not snap it up. I've received and gotten to play around with it, but have not yet been on a real ride. If you don't mind, I might add my thoughts to your thread (I doubt I will have enough to start a new thread).


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

BeDrinkable said:


> Thanks for the thoughts re: helmet mounting. I went ahead and ordered one from them. I figured for that price why not snap it up. I've received and gotten to play around with it, but have not yet been on a real ride. If you don't mind, I might add my thoughts to your thread (I doubt I will have enough to start a new thread).


 Glad you got one and please do share your thoughts on the light on, the thread.
Mine have been getting a lot more use now that the clocks have gone back in the UK. Night arrive here at about 16.30, so my trip back home is in the dark every day! Got on my lid and one on my bar. The LID one is in flash mode during the day and this make me a little more visible to other road users, also were ever I am looking at, the flashes are directed to, good if you want to attract attention from car about to pull away from a side road.


----------



## BeDrinkable (Sep 22, 2008)

Skyraider59 said:


> Glad you got one and please do share your thoughts on the light on, the thread.


Cool, thanks. Like I said, not a lot to add, you did a great job breaking this down.

So, things I like: fairly straightforward design. It feels just like a flashlight, but with very obvious quality in the construction. I suspect you could dunk this underwater for short periods and be fine. The removable battery. This was probably the main selling point for me. The well thought-out modes. The medium and high are great for the trail and low is pretty good for commuting. I never use flash so I'm happy that is hidden, but I've found myself using the pulse mode. In traffic, quite useful.

What I don't like: the button, while not flat or recessed does not project much beyond the body. While this is not huge issue, I use this on my helmet primarily and if I'm wearing thicker gloves I just can't feel it and I have to take off the gloves to switch the light. The low battery indicator could have a little more range (green - yellow - red maybe).

Overall: honestly I feel like most of my criticism is just quibbling. I like this light a lot and for the price it is very, very worth it. It is a little heavy for the helmet, but for me it was a great trade off getting wires away from my head. The clamp is surprisingly adaptable, if a little complicated. And the kicker: they sent this out quickly, followed up to make sure it was delivered and asked if I had any issues or feedback. I think this is a company I will follow in the future to see what else they come out with.

Thanks Skyraider for letting me piggyback on your thread.


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

What retailers are carrying this light?


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> What retailers are carrying this light?


 I have just received an email from a firm brightbikelights.com to let me know that they are the UK distributor. Great news for UK riders.

Since the clocks went backwards here in the UK, I have been using my two sample lights during my daily commute (DONE AT NIGHT ON LIT ROADS)

Wiz1 is on my bar and WIZ2 on my helmet. 
this is my preferred settings for my commuting
day time helmet light in the twin flash mode, bar off
night time helmet light in medium mode and bar light in the warning flash mode(this is a constant mode with a pulse).


----------



## smileyboy (May 28, 2009)

Nice review! Where can I purchase one?


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

If you are in the UK you are in luck I understand that Bright Bike Lights | Lights for Mountain Biking, Running and Orienteering have some stock, if you are somewhere else in the world, I think your best bet is getting in touch with them direct ITUO-reliable, affordable bike lights The review samples send to me were quick to arrive.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Wanted to bring this thread back to life a little. THey sent me a new version WIZ1 to check out (sent with my XP2 Sample).

Really nice light for a single emitter unit. Ill do my usual lumen checks and stuff soon on it and report back.

Also, for the US guys, their in stock at the US location now:

WIZ1: https://www.ituolights.com/collections/usb-light-kits/products/ituo-wiz1-900-lumen-led-bike-light-kit
WIZ2: https://www.ituolights.com/collections/usb-light-kits/products/ituo-wiz2-900-lumen-led-bike-light-kit


----------



## Skyraider59 (Jan 17, 2013)

tigris99 said:


> Wanted to bring this thread back to life a little. THey sent me a new version WIZ1 to check out (sent with my XP2 Sample).
> 
> Really nice light for a single emitter unit. Ill do my usual lumen checks and stuff soon on it and report back.


 Can't wait Tigris for your review on the XP2, all my forest rides now are done with the WIZ20 on bars and Gloworm X2 on my helmet. Would be very interested to see how this compare to it. I had a look on their website and this has remote switch, I am very please they have made this choice!

Also very interested to know how the Wiz1/2 has progressed, this is such a good commuter light for me, I use it again on my lid!


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't have the old version to compare to but here is my take on these.

Very nice multi use light. Defineately geared towards road/commuting use at 800lumens but they do a great job at it.

Very Useable spill, wide hot spot (compared to other flashlights) which makes it much better for bike use. And still enough throw to give you advanced warning to any issues.

I ran my wiz1 through the sphere. Since both wiz1 and wiz2 are identical lights except which battery they are meant to be used with, the only difference you'll see on the graphs is the run time difference. Wiz1 uses 26650 cell and the wiz2 uses a 3200mah panasonic 18650 (standard issue from Ituo. They only use Panasonic cells in their lights)

And remember, this is leaving on max output, un-interupted from start to finish. Performance will be better during actually use (run time and maintained output level) for anyone who doesn't just leave it on high non stop.



















Definitely liking this light though. Don't get me wrong, love my wiz20, but the WIZ1 works better as a commuter light for me because it's more of a flashlight profile. Easier to store in my pack while at work.

Figured I'd share the links for the US guys cause you can get them in the US now as well:

https://www.ituolights.com/collecti...oducts/ituo-wiz1-900-lumen-led-bike-light-kit

https://www.ituolights.com/collecti...oducts/ituo-wiz1-900-lumen-led-bike-light-kit

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok wanted to get an update, this light definitely needs to be added to the nice commuting and all around light list.

Had some issues that caused me not to commute much since I got this light. Only played with it a little till tonight. Used it for my light to commute to work. Well home from work anyway.

Was really surprised by how the beam looked. I had noticed the brighter outer ring in the beam which I wasn't sure of till tonight. ACTUALLY A VERY WELL THOUGHT OUT DESIGN. May not be everyone's cup of tea but I like it.

Reason is:. There is a fairly decent spot in the middle, can raise the light to get enough throw without issue. I was doing 25mph and could see well as far out as needed. Narrow sidewalk on bridge so I don't push any faster than that on it. And over the bars incident could make for a very long fall into the river.

Now the outer "ring". With the light tilted so there was solid throw, the ring dropped on the front of my front tire and ground in front of me on an arch going out and forward. Gave me plenty of peripheral vision of things ahead. Did a good job of lighting up a wide path on the street while still having the spot be the brightest point.

Very interesting beam, but I can ride this light at 60% and see well. More than I can say for my Fenix bc30r that had been my commuter light till it crapped out after 10 uses. Had to run it on high and that stupid display was annoying.

Also I could see this doing well for a trail light. More runtime and output than the Nightrider Lumina series and not that annoying cool white tint. We're I'm at plenty of riders use a Lumina or 2 and that's it. Well for now anyway, ive started corrupting some just to come to me before the group rides lol.

The Wiz1 (and 2 of course) I looked at as just another flashlight with a handlebar mount. I was defineately wrong. It's got some points to it that make it worth buying over any other self contained single emitter light I've seen.

I'll try to remember to take a camera one night this week so you can see what I am talking about. Beam shots don't always do a good job (when your using your phone camera cause it's the best you have for taking still photos) of showing everything. Video seems to do a bit better.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## cantdecide (Jan 20, 2005)

Curious if anybody finds the light to mount connection to be loose on the Wiz2? My Wiz2 light moves about 1/4 inch front to back when it's clicked in to the Wise mount. I just got my light so I haven't ridden with it yet. It is much looser than the light to mount connection of the wiz20 I got at the same time as the Wiz2. 

File the spring loaded clip contact point so it fills the groove on the light?

Thanks! TG


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

I haven't really paid attention myself. I've ridden off the pavement once with mine cause it was the only light in had on me when I was out later than planned doing trail work.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

Just ordered a ITUO WIZ1, I needed an upgrade to my Serfas 100 Lumen. Which was actually a really good little light for what i put it through. 

I was really confused on the options so thanks for the comments here. I will be using it for road rides and a night MTBN trail ride here and there. Eventually I will need two good lights so that I can use one on the helmet for trails but this will have to do for now due to funds.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

If the trails you ride are rough I'd get an aluminum mount for it. The wiz1 is rather heavy do to the big battery. Not sure how well that mount would hold up to trail abuse. The aluminum mounts are like $10 or less on Amazon

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

hmmm, link?

I did a search and nothing is coming up.

Edit: I guess any gopro compatible mount would work right?


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

GoPro handlebar mount and done, get a ton of listings

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

So here's my experience with the light so far.

First i received my light and the battery was completely dead, at first i thought there was something wrong with the light as the package said it was suppose to be 40-50% charged. 

I charged the battery and sent ITUO a quick e-mail and received a pretty immediate response stating that there should have been a plastic blocking the battery but that it must have been missed and the light might have turned on during shipping but that it should be good to go.

I was ok with this response and charged the light tested it and everything looked good. I took it out on my MTB group night ride and set it on the middle setting that is suppose to last around 5 hours. About 2 hours and 20 mins into the ride the light starts flicking red and then immediately dies.

I contacted their support again to let them know that the light had not lasted what it was suppose to and i received a pretty prompt response that they would send me a new battery.

I wanted to test the light at least a second time to make sure i wasn't crazy. I charged it to full and turned it on at home along side a clock. The battery lasted the full 5 hours on the medium setting it was suppose to! I thought I was mistaken the first time around so I charged it back up to full then went on my night ride tonight confident that it would be good this time because i had tested it.

This time it only lasted 1 and a half hour on the medium setting! It was cold out but i can't imagine it being 4O degrees out would affect the life of the battery so much, or maybe because it was bouncing around? Those are the only two things that changed from when i tested it at home. 

Keith at ITUO has been great responding to my e-mails so i'm just hoping the second battery fixes the issue.


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

Just received a response via e-mail that a new battery would be shipped tomorrow morning. The good news is that their customer service support has been outstanding.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Maybe it will help, but temperature has quite some affect on providing energy out of batteries. Report it back if the batteres are identical and if new is any better.

Will try to add some temp. chart if I find one.


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

ledoman said:


> Maybe it will help, but temperature has quite some affect on providing energy out of batteries. Report it back if the batteres are identical and if new is any better.
> 
> Will try to add some temp. chart if I find one.


Yeah i'm finding that out, however I don't think it was cold enough to cut down battery life by 80%.

Also the fact that it goes from blinking red (which is suppose to signify that the battery is 20% or <) to fully dead almost immediately. There is no warning time that the battery is low.


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Do you possibly know exactly which battery do you have - brand and model?

You may read:
BU-502: Discharging at High and Low Temperatures ? Battery University


----------



## Naolin (Jun 7, 2016)

ledoman said:


> Do you possibly know exactly which battery do you have - brand and model?
> 
> You may read:
> BU-502: Discharging at High and Low Temperatures ? Battery University


not off the top of my head, can take a look tonight after work.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

Ledoman, real quick, not even I know for sure what battery it is. I know they seem to be identical to EVVA in every detail except the Ituo sticker. But brand of cell inside I don't know. 4500mah 26650. Even below freezing (which he is above 40F) nothing I run looses that much run times.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ledoman (Apr 17, 2012)

Yeah, I wasn't aware it is 26650 size. I should reread the first post. I really have no experience with batteries of this size. On temperature side all batteries have more or less the same problems. I agree it shouldn't have that much influence as described above. I was looking the charts and for bare cells there is about 30% loose on capacity at 0°C.

I can see the battery has protection circuit so if the protection works correctly it shouldn't get depleted to low. Sometimes this can affect battery to loose the capacity. Hard to tell without any real measurments. 

On the other hand protection circuit also lowers voltage (ie. has some resistance causing voltage sag as you know). This can add to the "capacity" lost, still not much.

Will see what happens with replacement.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

I was going to buy a couple Cateye Volt 800 (1 for helmet, one for bar) - then stumbled across this. I was put off at the $50 single sell batteries by Cateye so I'm really interested in the WIZ series now. I see it's now marketed as 800 instead of 900 and the screenshots a user uploaded to amazon say (Constant 800) - does this mean it doesn't go down by 30% after 7 minutes? If so, I'm sold on this light. 

If helmet mounting, does it make sense to go to the lighter WIZ2? I was thinking of buying 2 of the WIZ1, and then just buy some 18650 cells with a two dollar adapter...maybe half a gram weight penelty and the option to run either batter (lighter battery in the helmet). I'd assume 50 grams in battery can be felt after a 3 hour trail ride.

With the smaller battery I think I'd be looking at 150grams + helmet mount, compared to 135 + mount for the Cateye.


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Also - for trail riding would 1 on the bar and 1 on the helmet generally suffice, or would it be worth going with the dual lense on bars?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

First thing is the Wiz1 and 2 are identical except the tail housing diameter for fitting specific cell size. If your going to stay with 18650 cells might as well go wiz2.

Either version on the helmet your going to notice in less than 3 hrs but you'll adjust to it after a ride or 2.

Also it's not a good idea to be bashing around on trails with the Wiz1 as it's fairly heavy. I would say wiz2 on the helmet and wiz20 on the bars would do better but if your serious about night riding would be worth checking out the XP series as well.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ztbishop (May 11, 2009)

Thanks for the quick response! I'll check out the wiz2 / wiz20 combo and read up on the XP series before I order.


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

By the way there is a lot more information on these lights (answer your questions in more detail) on the website.

https://www.ituolights.com/collecti...-lumen-led-bike-light-flashlight-headlamp-kit

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## ReplaceableGuy (Nov 7, 2017)

*ITUO gone?*

Looking for these Wiz lights because they seem to be as good as any of the self contained jobs, but work with completely standard batteries and mounts. Looks like ITUO's gone. Rakcindustries is there instead, but they're just offering lights with non-user-replaceable batteries like everyone else. Any remaining companies carrying the "standards torch"?


----------



## RAKC Ind (Jan 27, 2017)

Actually we have been here the entire time, Ituo sold off or whatever they did, so we decided to go our company, multiple brands instead of specific brand only website. 

If we find an good quality lights with user changeable cells we'll carry them but there isnt much out there beyond lights that have been around for a long time or cheap chinese stuff.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ReplaceableGuy (Nov 7, 2017)

*Thanks for the reply!*

Thanks RAKC  So odd that more lights like the Wiz 1&2 haven't appeared. It's such a clearly superior design. I get that margins are tight and selling replacement lights & parts helps make ends meet, but this market's so specialized that I expected the better design would have won. Maybe there are complications and liabilities associated with building the charger into a device that spends time outside. Lithium batteries do need to be handled with some care.


----------

